# Brother HL-L8360CDW works with Generic PLC and PS ppd definitions



## Astralnut (Mar 13, 2022)

I struggled for awhile but it was all my fault. This Brother Printer has no support yet for BSD. It does not matter really. Just use the Lpd/LPR direct network connection and choose Postscript Generic or one of the PLC Color definitions for more options. Works great!


----------



## tingo (Mar 14, 2022)

FWIW, this works for *any* printer that supports Postscript.


----------

